# Handicapped access



## fuzzybutts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, new here. Lived in Japan, but it was ages ago (30 years) when I was in HS. lane:

Anyway, my husband and I are planning on taking his SIL to Japan for a few weeks in the spring. She is Japanese American, but has no family still in Japan. She's from Nagoya, and would like to revisit old places and also see the Kyoto temples again.

Problem is, she's 84 (we're a good bit younger, her husband was my husband's 25 years older brother) and doesn't do well in crowds, etc. We are wondering about handicapped access (we would get a wheelchair for her) to the subway, bullet train, taxis, etc.


----------

